# Optimal Rating Strategies for Rider and Driver



## Griffin (Dec 23, 2014)

If you have a bad rider and give them a low rating, won't they be first to see the driver has given them a low rating and can respond by giving the driver a low rating?

The driver of course has to rate the rider before the Uber App provides access to the next job. Given this dilemma, unless something exceptional happens, the optimal strategy for the driver is to give 5 star ratings to riders in almost all cases. Conversely when something exceptional does happen with a bad rider, the driver should give a 1 star because there is little to lose, it reflects the exceptional situation and has the proportionate impact on the rider's average.

The rider has the advantage as the rider is likely to be using the Uber App less frequently than the driver. The optimal strategy for a rider, if they were so concerned, is to wait to see if their average changes and then rate a driver in response. Further, given the rider is likely to be using the Uber App less frequently they can work out which driver gave them precisely what rating. The driver has no such advantage.

Thoughts?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Griffin said:


> If you have a bad rider and give them a low rating, won't they be first to see the driver has given them a low rating and can respond by giving the driver a low rating?
> 
> The driver of course has to rate the rider before the Uber App provides access to the next job. Given this dilemma, unless something exceptional happens, the optimal strategy for the driver is to give 5 star ratings to riders in almost all cases. Conversely when something exceptional does happen with a bad rider, the driver should give a 1 star because there is little to lose, it reflects the exceptional situation and has the proportionate impact on the rider's average.
> 
> ...


No man. Riders can't see what their driver rated them just like you can't see what your rider rated you.

PS- welcome to the forums. Read the old threads. Lots of knowledge.


----------



## Griffin (Dec 23, 2014)

Understood on the rider side. Just checked the Uber App as a rider. True: the rider does not know drivers have rated them at all. Riders will only be aware that drivers can rate them from the press.

Knowing this as a driver, I have the confidence to rate riders accordingly.

Unfortunately, there is an optimal thing for the rider to do if the rider has a solid but not perfect experience, given this unknown.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Most of my riders seem to know that they're rated, but don't know how it works. Had a lady Saturday night concerned that her rating was hurt by a cancelled ride she had the weekend prior. I've had several ask what their rating is, but none of those were poorly rated (meaning that those actually concerned about their ratings act appropriately to maintain a good one). I had assumed that a rider could check their rating by loging on to their rider account, but I just checked mine and no rating was displayed. Guess the only way for a rider to know is to ask their driver.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I give 5 stars to everyone who rides. with 2 exceptions that received a 1.
I am tempted to start giving 1's to the drunks, just because they refuse to come out of the bar.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

jsixis said:


> I give 5 stars to everyone who rides. with 2 exceptions that received a 1.
> I am tempted to start giving 1's to the drunks, just because they refuse to come out of the bar.


I'm tempted to start rating riders poorly, since many of them feel it's OK to give us poor ratings just for the heck of it.


----------



## Griffin (Dec 23, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Most of my riders seem to know that they're rated, but don't know how it works. Had a lady Saturday night concerned that her rating was hurt by a cancelled ride she had the weekend prior. I've had several ask what their rating is, but none of those were poorly rated (meaning that those actually concerned about their ratings act appropriately to maintain a good one). I had assumed that a rider could check their rating by loging on to their rider account, but I just checked mine and no rating was displayed. Guess the only way for a rider to know is to ask their driver.


I also find those who ask have a more reciprocal view of the world and are generally nice people.

If there is even the most minor doubt over an experience, because both sides are caught in a kind of Prisoners Dilemma. The optimal thing to do is for the driver to do is to rate the rider 1 star and the rider to rate the driver 1 star.

It is a Prisoners Dilemma where the costs are not equal. Since the cost to the rider is lower (waiting longer for a willing driver) versus the driver's livelihood (not getting a paid). Mathematically it can lead to worse outcomes for the driver over repeated iterations.

Ethically as both a rider and driver we can communicate, ensure positive experiences and strive to rate appropriately.

Stepping back, it is worth asking if the system is sub optimal. If cynical it would not be surprising if at some point driver ratings of riders are eliminated completely or periodically reset. Such is the business imperative.

If you look at hotel ratings, only the very best stay above 4.5 stars. Over time it might be speculated that many drivers will tend away from the full 5 stars. But best not to take it too personally.

If you look at eBay, over many ratings you do get many buyers and sellers at close to 5 stars. But that is a mutual rating system.


----------

